# Linksys WRT54G Router



## crazyhorse (Jun 9, 2007)

I recently purchased a Linksys WRT54G Wireless-G router so that I can link my laptop to my home PC. I am having problems installing the router on my desktop PC. When I run the installation CD, I keep getting an error message that tells me the router can not connect to the internet, and to try turning my modem on and off. All of the appropriate LED's are lit, I do not see what the problem can be. Can anyone help?

thanks,
Crazyhorse


----------



## Jakegday (Jan 5, 2007)

unplug both your modem and your router, now plug your modem in, wait till its connected, when all the appropriate lights are lit up, now, plug your router in, i have the exact same router and this always works for me

now before i go creating another thread with the exact same name, can anyone tell me if theres a way to completely shut off the wireless part of this router???


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 9, 2007)

No good, now it says the computer is unable to connect to the router. It recommends that I should make sure that the router is connected to the computer, and to check that my Ethernet adapter is working properly.


----------



## sumeshbnr (Jul 27, 2007)

which type of internet connection u r using?


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 9, 2007)

DSL.....DHCP i believe.


----------



## mikmabz (Jul 17, 2007)

Why would you want to disable the router's "wireless connection or signal"? I think you can disable it from broadcasting your SSID but not the wireless signal. Crazyhorse, are you sure you hooked up the cables to the correct ports and are seated properly? I didn't have any troubles setting up the same router. If you want you can press secure easy setup located in front of the router. That's what I did when I first bought the said router. But lately I was having difficulties trying to connect to my router and the guys from Linksys told me to upgrade the firmware which I did and now it's working fine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## Jakegday (Jan 5, 2007)

mikmabz said:


> Why would you want to disable the router's "wireless connection or signal"?


so people cant "steal" my internet......
i figured it out anyways, it is possible, for wireless mode you can select b only, g only, mixed, or disabled, i just selected disabled


----------



## mikmabz (Jul 17, 2007)

That's what I mentioned above. Disable broadcasting and enable security of the router.


----------



## Jakegday (Jan 5, 2007)

that doesnt disable it though, that just makes it alot harder for someone to use, doing what i did shuts the wireless off completely


----------



## mikmabz (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah it makes it harder for the ones who want to "steal" your wireless connection. You're absolutely right! That's because you're not broadcasting it!


----------



## Jakegday (Jan 5, 2007)

harder, but still possible


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 9, 2007)

I figured it out......it is connected to my desktop PC now and is running fine. But, I cannot connect to the router via my laptop. The signal my laptop receives from the router is intermittent....one minute it is detecting the network, and another minute it is not. Every time I enter my passcode to connect to the network it tries to connect and fails. Any ideas?

Thanks for all of the assistance guys,
Crazyhorse


----------



## sumeshbnr (Jul 27, 2007)

u r laptaop and pc are configured through dhcp and or static ips specify that


----------



## mikmabz (Jul 17, 2007)

That's what actually happened to my router's signal. Sometimes the signal can be detected and sometimes it can't. Did you already upgrade the firmware?


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 9, 2007)

Internet is DHCP. Anyhow.....I established a connection to my router via my laptop by importing a support program from Linksys via flash drive. Internet works fine now....except when the phone rings. Every time the telephone rings...it disrupts my wireless connection and I have to wait for it to reconnect to the router again. Is this just radio waves disrupting my signal from the router......or is it something wrong with the router? Is there any way in which I can maintain a connection even when the phone rings?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

crazyhorse said:


> Internet is DHCP. Anyhow.....I established a connection to my router via my laptop by importing a support program from Linksys via flash drive. Internet works fine now....except when the phone rings. Every time the telephone rings...it disrupts my wireless connection and I have to wait for it to reconnect to the router again. Is this just radio waves disrupting my signal from the router......or is it something wrong with the router? Is there any way in which I can maintain a connection even when the phone rings?


If your phone is 2.4GHz it will wreak havoc on your wireless connection which, you guessed it, uses the same frequencies.
If this is the case (2.4GHz), get a 5.8GHz phone and that problem will be history.
Could you post a link to that "Linksys support program" so that others may benefit ?

Thanks and nice job sorting your problem :smile:


----------

